# help



## harerama (Feb 24, 2012)

I tried to install android alpha 3.5 (watching idiot guide 2) on my hp touch pad.

after writing commnad novacom mem all I press enter

Now my touchpad screen stuck. No download happen. Cannot use anymore

Am I permanantly screwed

Please some one help

Thanks


----------



## harerama (Feb 24, 2012)

solved

able to hard reset


----------

